
Show HN: StreetComplete, an OpenStreetMap Editor for Humans - matkoniecz
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.westnordost.streetcomplete
======
matkoniecz
StreetComplete is an OpenStreetMap[0] editor directed at people who want to
contribute and want to do this using their smartphone, without learning how to
edit things[1]. It is available as an Android application.

It is intended to be used as one walks, with quests appearing as markers on
the map. Selecting a marker allows one to answer a simple question. The answer
will be added to the OpenStreetMap database, with app handling selecting
objects for editing, transforming answer into OSM tags and making edits.

OpenStreetMap account is needed to apply edits, but it is possible to start
without it, make some edits and login/register later.

Note: I am not the main author, but I am one of the active contributors.
Github page is at
[https://github.com/westnordost/StreetComplete](https://github.com/westnordost/StreetComplete)

I checked with the main author and HN admins, they are OK with posting this.

[0]OpenStreetMap is a Wikipedia of maps, available on the open licence. This
dataset is already used for many interesting or useful projects. And new
mappers are always welcomed!

[1] JOSM, Vespucci I use them heavily but describing them as newbie friendly
would be a blatant lie. iD is more newbie friendly but still is quite complex
to use and unusable on mobile. Most of difference is caused that all of them
are general purpose editors, for example it is quite hard to make iD even
easier to use.

